# santa chi in September??



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

just to get you guys in the mood here is santa chi & his trusty white reindeer..lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay Brandy, that is so stinkin cute I can't stand it. I'm already gettin in the mood cuz of SS but that helps even more!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol I love that little reindeer!! Tader just doesnt care what I put on him hes such a good boy..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

seems no one was interested in these..


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Sorry, I don't know how I missed these. I got overwhelmed with a big update of chi pics from people that rarely post *coughbrandi/robbiecough* 

Heehee, great pics!! Tader is a pretty handsome Santa chi, and much more slim than the human Santa  
And awwww, there's the little slim jim Friday. He's soo cute!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

rofl! that is soooo cute! i dont know how i missed those! i was so busy sewing i guess. those are hilarious!
i absolutely love the reindeer one


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww brandi santa and his reindeers are so cute love it lol


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg that is the best thing ever Brandi!!!
completely made my day


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> Sorry, I don't know how I missed these. I got overwhelmed with a big update of chi pics from people that rarely post *coughbrandi/robbiecough*
> 
> Heehee, great pics!! Tader is a pretty handsome Santa chi, and much more slim than the human Santa
> And awwww, there's the little slim jim Friday. He's soo cute!


lol crystal its not my fault that I dont post pics, they will not let me get many good ones. As you saw in the other thread Piper falls over or makes goofy faces & friday that friday just wants to chew on somebody..Tader on the other hand would let me get pics of him all day long but they would all be of him in his chair doing just what you see now minus the hat & antlers lol

Ill try & get some shots of them today..


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Verrry cute Photos Brandi!! Well the dogs are ready for Christmas!!

Friday is certainly settling in well!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Too bloomin cute!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heeee super cute!! Always great to get a jump on the holiday cheer 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

meerrryyy xmas in sept! LOL  cutie patooties in santa and the reindeer one is hilarious!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks everyone...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Found this thread today and I don't know how I missed such adorable pics!
Anyway, it may be "an old thread" but it's in season and I think a lot of people missed it. 

Drum roll pleeeeeze... Appleblossom's Christmas Chi's:



appleblossom said:


> just to get you guys in the mood here is santa chi & his trusty white reindeer..lol


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

way to cute! i love the reindeer! haha


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I somehow missed these they are very cute.


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Aww i missed them too, they are lovely pics


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are definitely some of the cutest reindeers i've ever seen ^^. Where is rudolph? =p


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Thats sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Aww they're all so cute ^_^


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cute pics. 
I'm in the mood to hug your fur babies


----------



## anastasia (Oct 7, 2009)

Aww, so cute. Love the reindeer outfits too! Wants one!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hehe that is just soo cute x


----------

